# Marriage Certificate Attestation Companies



## megandtheoabroad (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Just moved to the UAE from the US and we need to get our marriage certificate attested. We understand it is a complex long process. We were considering using one of the attestation companies advertising in the Gulf News. Has anyone used them and what were your experiences? Do you recommend them? If so, which one? Or would you advise doing the process yourself? 
Thanks, Theo


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi - I've moved your question over to the Dubai/UAE section in the hopes of attracting some responses from the folks over there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,

Can Iask why you need this? Reason being my wife is due to join me in one month and I am about to start the process of applying for her sponsorship now i have my rezidence permit and wondered if this may be related?

If anyone has any experience in applying for this it would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Dubai1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can Iask why you need this? Reason being my wife is due to join me in one month and I am about to start the process of applying for her sponsorship now i have my rezidence permit and wondered if this may be related?
> 
> ...



To sponsor your wife or children, you will need the original marriage/birth certificate attested in your country of origin.

If your wife is still in the UK, she will need to take the documents to the Foreign & Commonwealth office (think this is now in Milton Keynes), get it attested there, then she will need to take it to the UAE embassy in London for attesting there too.

These links should give you more information

Legalisation

UAE Embassy London


----------



## Emmiesmum (Oct 16, 2008)

There's a company called Index (google it for contact info) that can sort out your attestations here from Dubai (they organise the documents to be sent to the UK). I have just had my degree cert done by them. I know they do UK certs, not sure about US ones... Good luck!


----------



## Dubai Hokie (Nov 27, 2008)

You should get this done in the US before coming over. First I had to have the marriage license re-issued by the state where I got married, then attested by that state, then sent to the US State Department in Washington, DC and then sent to UAE Embassy in DC. All of this can be done via phone and Fed-ex. The whole process took me about 3 weeks. There is plenty of info online by doing a google search and visting the various web pages for the agencies involved.


----------

